
China's Tech Ministry Warns of Being Too Dependent on Android - ghosh
http://www.techinasia.com/china-miit-warns-dependent-on-android-google/
======
samspenc
The problem is that the Chinese regime wants its local industry and state-
owned enterprises to create Android forks that allow for:

(a) pirated software on their app stores [1] (b) changes to the OS that allow
government censorship and spying (c) breaking the GPL/Apache license to create
closed-source clones that are "compatible" with Android only in name [2]

and Google is not allowing them to.

References: [1] [http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/09/15/aliyun-app-store-
con...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/09/15/aliyun-app-store-confirmed-to-
be-distributing-pirated-android-apps-many-from-another-pirate-site/) [2]
[http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/technology/google-alibaba-
ac...](http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/technology/google-alibaba-acer-android-
aliyun-china-292615.html)

------
mtgx
"We'd rather have the market dominated by companies who accept all of our
censorship and allows us to install all the spyware we want into the devices".

~~~
EliRivers
To be fair, (parts of) the US gubbermint wanted the same thing.

